# Transferring departments while on probation.



## Taylor09

Hello,

I am currently on the job and will be off probation April 2013. If I decide to apply to another department before I am off probation, could I be terminated by my current department just for applying? A spot for the department I wanted just opened up but I don't want to risk it and end with up no job at all.

Thanks!!! any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Hush

Nah, go for it. When a department invests the time and money to hire and train you, they don't mind when you jump ship right away for the first better thing that comes along. And if things don't work, they will always hold your old spot for you.


----------



## Goose

You could be terminated by your current department for anything. I would stick with it through your probation to get some tenure and experience under your belt before you apply elsewhere. Any place that you end up applying for may not want to hire you if they think you will jump ship on them once they hire you.


----------



## wlct

Yes, you can be terminated because you haven't finished your probationary period yet. You are more or less considered an at will employee meaning you can be terminated without cause. When you finish your probationary period the standard is higher to terminate an employee usually they need just cause and you're entitled to a hearing if you wanted to contest a termination. I wouldn't tell anyone in your Dept that you're thinking about leaving to go to another Dept. Your best bet is to do a couple of years then try for a transfer. Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Guest

I am aware of a central-Mass Department that terminated a probationary officer simply for applying to another agency.


----------



## mpd61

Asked and answered........NOW get the Fuck off here before somebody figures you out! Yeah I'm serious, don't come back till MAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD

Taylor09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently on the job and will be off probation April 2013. If I decide to apply to another department before I am off probation, could I be terminated by my current department just for applying? A spot for the department I wanted just opened up but I don't want to risk it and end with up no job at all.
> 
> Thanks!!! any advice will be appreciated.


I am assuming you are not talking about a civil service job. I know that my PD will not even look at you until you have two years on the job. I will suggest you stay put where you are and don't do anything stupid. Keep your IA and personnel file clean. Do not take sick days unless you are really sick. There will be other opportunities to move to another job.


----------



## Guest

The reason why most cops make it through probation is that the department has invested considerable resources to hire them, so even those with minor hiccups make it.

However, if you're going to waste (in their eyes) those resources by jumping ship, I can see an appointing authority firing someone on probation, and the only way you have recourse if you're fired on probation is if the reason for the termination is inherently illegal (racial or gender discrimination for example).

When I was union president, we managed to get someone re-hired who was terminated while on probation, but that was because the termination showed gross gender discrimination......another city public safety employee actually served time in the house of correction while on administrative leave, and he has his job to this day.


----------

